# meine erfahrungen mit 1.4

## zbled

also, ich habe das wochenende versucht, mir das inoffizielle packet von gentoo 1.4 zu installieren. ich mußte mit der gentoo 1.2 boot cd booten, da das hochfahren mit 1.4 eine kernel panic auslöste.

1.) stage 3 lief wunderbar. nur unter x stürzten ständig die programme ab (z.b. gedit, wenn ein dokument geöffnet wurde - auch das herunterladen der source von der gedit seite und manuelle kompilieren brachte nix, gnomeicu, ...)

also habe ich das ganze wieder gelöscht und

2.) stage 1 zu kompilieren versucht. das entpacken war nicht die schwierigkeit, aber beim ersten emerge rsync schrie gentoo, daß ihm /usr/portage/profiles/default-x86 fehlen würde. also habe ich nochmals stage 3 entpackt und das verzeichnis default-x86 in das aktuelle portage verzeichnis kopiert. ich konnte nun ein emerge rsync machen. sobald ich bootstrap ausführte, meckerte emerge, daß glibc masked sei, also habe ich drauf geschissen (man verzeihe mir den kraftausdruck) und

wieder gentoo 1.2 von stage 1 weg kompiliert ;)

soviel zu meinen erfahrungen mit gentoo 1.4 pre, wie sind / waren denn eure?

----------

## KiLLaCaT

ich habs mit einem stage2 tb gemacht, und keine probleme damit(ausser, dass fdisk meine gentoo partition formatiert hat  :Mad:  )

jax

----------

## Konfuzius

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> ich habs mit einem stage2 tb gemacht, und keine probleme damit(ausser, dass fdisk meine gentoo partition formatiert hat  )
> 
> 

 

Interessante Fehler, ich habe hier seit ca. zwei Wochen zwei Rechner am laufen, die mit dem 1.4er stage1 file aus dem versteckten Verzeichnis "begonnen" wurden, das hat wunderbar geklappt, keine Probleme oder Fehler..

Alles wunderbar..

Das eine System habe ich dabei auch zwecks Test heftig "optimiert" mit allem was ich gefunden habe. Über Sinn oder Unsinn lässt sich sicherlich streiten, aber ich habe wie bereits geschrieben noch keine Probleme damit gehabt, allerdings sind beide Rechner auch bis dato noch reine Servermaschinen, auf denen kein X/KDE/Gnome oder ähnliches läuft..

----------

## Udo

Ich packe gerade Gentoo1.4 auf einem Mitac6133(400Celeron)Laptop.

Bis jetzt hat er nur einmal nach einen emerge rsync gemeckert,aber da musste halt ein Link neu gesetzt werder(wie in einigen Postings zu lesen war).

Hätte ich nicht gesehen welche module bei einer anderen Distr. für meine PCMCIA Eth benutzt wurden,hätte ich nie die Sache ans laufen bekommen.

Benutze eine Karte von Fiberline(Atelco),die seltsamerweise Realtek8931too und mii brauch.

Naja,bis jetzt Kompiliert er noch KDE,also wird es Länger dauern.

Gruß Udo

----------

## stoph

Es war falsch, make.profile auf default-x86 zu setzen. Dadurch werden

die 1.2er Abhängigkeiten (gcc2.95.x) wieder gesetzt. Richtig ist

ein Link im /etc von 

/etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-x86-1.4

ich habe 1.4 hier laufen und überhaupt keine probleme. ich habe den 

eindruck, es ist einfach 1.2 mit gcc3.2, ... mehr net (zumindest ist mir

nichts mehr aufgefallen)

cu, stoph.

----------

## ajordan

Ich habs sowohl auf meinem Vaio FX505 (mobile Athlon) und auf meiner Workstation (Athlon-4) ohne Probleme zum laufen bekommen.

Auf dem Vaio hab ich mit der Gentoo1.2-CD gebootet, stage3 entpackt und dann kde, mozilla usw. installiert.

Auf der Workstation war ich etwas mutiger und begann mit stage1 und aenderte die Flags in athlon-4 -O3 -pipe. Dauerte naturgemaesz etwas laenger, aber funktioniert incl. xawtv, kde, mozilla...

----------

## sOuLjA

 *stoph wrote:*   

> Es war falsch, make.profile auf default-x86 zu setzen. Dadurch werden
> 
> die 1.2er Abhängigkeiten (gcc2.95.x) wieder gesetzt. Richtig ist
> 
> ein Link im /etc von 
> ...

 

wie muss man das genau machen, wenn ich "ln -sf /etc/make.profile /usr/portage/profiles/default-x86-1.4" eingeben kommt zwar keine Fehlermeldung aber ich sehe im etc verzeichnis das make.profile immernoch auf ...default-x86-2.0 gelinkt ist

----------

## kaasja

HI,

du musst erst /etc/make.profile löschen, bevor du neu linkst.

HTH,

Karsten

----------

## Udo

Also,ich habe mit "mc" einfach den Eintrag des Links geändert.

Den Midnight Commander benutze ich immer für Dateioperationen.

Noch zu meiner Installation auf einem Mitac:

Nochmal lass ich meinen Laptop nicht alles Kompilieren.

Der hat für KDE und QT mit den gesammten Paketen die zur auflösung von Abhängigkeiten gebraucht werden,satte 24Stunden gebraucht.

Ich werde bei der nächsten Kompilier Aktion versuchen von einem Schnellen Rechner einfach peer NFS auf die Laptop Partition zuzugreifen und dann über chroot das System zu Kompilieren.

Denke das sowas funktioniert,habe es aber noch nicht ausprobiert so die Leistung vom Desktop zum Kompilieren auf dem Laptop zu Nutzen,

Aber nochmal so lange warten bis etwas großes fertig ist mag ich nicht.

Gruß Udo

----------

## DocSilly

K6-2 400er Laptop mit stage3 tarball aus dem versteckten Verzeichnis, keine Probleme, Mozilla 1.1, Kde-3.1beta1 und das normale Zeugs was der Heimanwender so braucht.

Das einzige Problem ist Javaplugin fuer Mozilla .... das mit dem java-from-scratch haut noch nicht ganz hin bei mir. Kompilierte zwar endlich durch und habs neue auch als JAVA_HOME gelinkt aber Mozzi schmiert immer ab wenns Java gebraucht wird. Aber der Rest funzt.

----------

## sOuLjA

 *kaasja wrote:*   

> HI,
> 
> du musst erst /etc/make.profile löschen, bevor du neu linkst.
> 
> HTH,
> ...

 

ja das hab ich auch gemacht nur das Problem war wie ich den link angelegt hab, es musste genau anders rum geschrieben werden  :Smile:  Also zuerst der pfad zu default.. und dann erst /etc/make.conf

----------

